# Heat lamp at night?



## Dallen33 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have 3 lights on my tank...a red heat bulb a UVB florescent and a normal heat bulb. My question is whether or not i should leave the red heat bulb on at night.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 8, 2009)

What are the temps in your house at night? What are the temps in the enclosure at night with it on? For the most part it is unnecessary.


----------



## Dallen33 (Feb 8, 2009)

temps are probably mid 60's at night. Is that going to be alright?


----------



## BOOZER (Feb 8, 2009)

i would say just leave the heat bulb not the red! its possible the red light could irritate the eyes.-- not proven just a thought!!


----------



## BOOZER (Feb 8, 2009)

BOOZER said:


> i would say just leave the heat bulb not the red! its possible the red light could irritate the eyes.-- not proven just a thought!!


there are no red lights at nite in tha wild!


----------



## BOOZER (Feb 8, 2009)

its like i'm talking to myself hahahahahaha!


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 8, 2009)

I like to leave a ceramic heater on during the night if I think it will be cold in the house. They don't put out any light so it doesn't mess with the tegu's sleep cycle.



BOOZER said:


> its like i'm talking to myself hahahahahaha!



:rasp


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 8, 2009)

As long as it is not dropping below 50*F I would not have any heat in there.


----------

